# The Houston Show



## SlipperKing (Apr 18, 2018)

I posted the all roth table but here is the HOS floor display that myself and two partners, Loren and Sara put as well.
Two shots before the mall opened on Sunday and mostly my Paphs.
The first Phrag is richteri, the next pic of a Phrah is Mem Ed Murphy along with my malipo. The three delenatii, two stds and the album are mine. The album 'White Rabbit' rec'd an AM last year I think. My blush Berenice and Ross Hella's Estelle








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 18, 2018)

Now a few multis, my lowii (2 pics), Shen-Yi Diamond, Yang- Ji Apple, Shin Yi Pride, and my Wossner Black Wings inwhich a kid got ahold of the pouch!








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 18, 2018)

The last pic above was the pili x giganti

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Apr 18, 2018)

VERY nice displays and not so crowded that one can't see individual plants.
Also love the bamboo as background...lots of texture and simplicity.


----------



## My Green Pets (Apr 19, 2018)

I can see those big shiny pouches being irresistible for a kid to grab and squeeze. You might be able to stick your pinky in there and pop it back out. Might I recommend some electric fencing to deter further incursions.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 19, 2018)

CambriaWhat said:


> I can see those big shiny pouches being irresistible for a kid to grab and squeeze. You might be able to stick your pinky in there and pop it back out. Might I recommend some electric fencing to deter further incursions.


LOL, I'll recommend the fence to the committee for the show.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Love the Paph. Estelle.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 19, 2018)

I entered 32 slippers between the two exhibits and got 18; 1st, 2nd or 3rd place ribbons, 4 trophies and 5 pulled for AOS consideration. I did ok.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 20, 2018)

:clap::clap::clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## troy (Apr 20, 2018)

Excellent show!! I really like your lowii!!!


----------

